

Ask HN: Can I sell my early stage startup? - su4sale

I have an early stage start up. It's a subscription model business. All the software/website is fully operational and customer ready.<p>A sudden change in my health has made it necessary for me to either sell or shut down. I've spent the last year of my life building this company. Money is not much of an issue, I simply want to hand over the business to someone excited and capable. If I can recoup some of what it cost me to build this company, that's merely a bonus.<p>Is there a market for this? I would have been thrilled if someone dumped a primed and ready startup into my lap, but perhaps I am alone with that thought.<p>A fair amount of knowledge in our business domain is necessary, but any intelligent hacker can pick up the basics within a few months.<p>What are my options?
======
noodle
options:

1) shut it down.

2) sell it. yes, you can sell it, although it will be difficult and/or won't
sell for nearly as much as it would if it were fully established with paying
customers.

3) find a partner and offer them a majority stake to take it over completely.
you retain some reasonable stake in the company and act in an advisory role as
much as you're capable of. or not, but realize that if you're totally hands
off, you shouldn't expect to keep a big chunk of it.

4) keep working on it when you have the opportunity.

i mean, completely dependent upon what it is, i'd be interested in #2 or #3.

------
dirtbox
Firstly, sorry to hear about your health.

I'd approach similar, established companies that would be interested in
acquiring your tech, or could use it in some form. As a last resort you could
also consider splitting it up and selling it off in parts, assuming it's
modular enough to do so.

You should go some way to getting a good amount of your investment back.

Good luck.

------
dawie
Can you send me more info? davidsmit at google's email service. I might be
interested.

------
coryl
You can try listing it for sale on Flippa. Although if its not making money,
I'm not sure you'll get much for it.

If the business is promising I'm sure it'll get picked up.

~~~
su4sale
in YC parlance we are ramen profitable, but i don't think flippa is really
what i am looking for.

~~~
coryl
I think we need more info about the site, care to post the URL?

------
sganesh
I am interested. And would like more information. My email is in my profile.

------
ig1
What's the business domain ?

------
medianama
Sell it here on HN

